# Best place to buy Sage filter



## callummu (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm coming to the end of my filter use inside the back of the machine for hard water. I wondered where people in the UK would recommend buying them from? Your recommendations would help.


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Have you got the make and model of your machine?


----------



## callummu (Dec 17, 2019)

It's the

Sage BES875UK The Barista Express...

Cheers


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Doesn't matter really with Sage. They all use the same filter as far as I am aware. Older ones use small bag like thing and the newer ones are different and more expensive. Think I have seen those on amazon - pack of 2. Might be cheaper than Sage direct.

The old ones from Sage do soften. The cheapo's sold elsewhere seem to be just carbon.

John

-


----------



## callummu (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi John

Thanks for the heads up. There is a pack of 3 on Amazon for £13 - I assume that's pretty standard? I couldn't find anything different, even unbranded. What do you use?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

callummu said:


> Hi John
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. There is a pack of 3 on Amazon for £13 - I assume that's pretty standard? I couldn't find anything different, even unbranded. What do you use?


 People will probably appreciate a link to those.

My DB and BE both use the old style filter so I fit a new one of these now and again, probably not often enough on the DB. Maybe on the BE as I get rather soft tap water and I descaled that very regularly and often.

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/accessories/bwf100uk.html

I did mess the DB up via scale build up by not removing all of it when descaling. It heats the boilers for 20min during descale then they drained and same again with fresh water twice on the trot. I've found that leaving the descaler in for a further 20min cycle did clear what had built up. That was after doing an ordinary one first - that didn't clear it.

I may switch the DB to cheaper carbon filters, not sure. I know what scale does to the machine now. It's pretty obvious from the noises the steam boiler makes. On the other hand if a Sage box lasts me over 12 months ......................

The machines back flushing signal isn't often enough on all Sage machines that have them. Some say do weekly. I use circa monthly.

John

-


----------



## callummu (Dec 17, 2019)

Thank you. I'll most likely buy the sage branded filters. #BrandSnob.

In terms of descaling the Barista Express machine. What would you recommend deacaler wise?

This video is super useful:


----------

